# Puccini and Wagner



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Can someone recommend a new release on SACD from these two operatic composers?


----------



## anmhe (Feb 10, 2015)

I can't recommend any SACD's but I do have an entire Ring Cycle on 8-Track. It's awful.


----------



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

oh 


..............


----------



## anmhe (Feb 10, 2015)

Seriously, I have never heard an SACD that was worth the extra price. The people I know who do swear by them usually buy them from used stores. For me, the novelty of the surround sound was marred by not enjoying the recording itself.


----------



## Biwa (Aug 3, 2015)

eljr said:


> Can someone recommend a new release on SACD from these two operatic composers?


Sure. Are you looking for a whole opera or just highlights on SACD?

And... Do you listen to the hires 5.1 layer of the SACD or the hires 2-ch stereo layer?


----------



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

anmhe said:


> I can't recommend any SACD's but I do have an entire Ring Cycle on 8-Track. It's awful.


For younger viewers would you care to explain more.

Was it one hour per 'Cassette" - each being the size of a VHS?

Also didn't they have 4 distinct tracks on each, of roughly similar length that delayed as the playback head changed position on the tape. 

Of course personally I only listen to The Ring on wind up 78's....one needs to suffer a little for one's art!


----------



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

anmhe said:


> Seriously, I have never heard an SACD that was worth the extra price. The people I know who do swear by them usually buy them from used stores. For me, the novelty of the surround sound was marred by not enjoying the recording itself.


I have found that generally, the remastering done for SACD release is of audio value. I agree, I don't think SACD brings an audible difference as a format.

Let me try this...

Can you recommend a new release on any none MP3 format from these two operatic composers?


----------



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Biwa said:


> Sure. Are you looking for a whole opera or just highlights on SACD?
> 
> And... Do you listen to the hires 5.1 layer of the SACD or the hires 2-ch stereo layer?


2 channel stereo.

It's very much a learning experience.

I am not much for a greatest hits but if a sampling were appropriate for my future growth I could live with it.


----------



## Biwa (Aug 3, 2015)

anmhe said:


> Seriously, I have never heard an SACD that was worth the extra price. The people I know who do swear by them usually buy them from used stores. For me, the novelty of the surround sound was marred by not enjoying the recording itself.


I understand your feelings. I like this forum because the discussions are friendly and about the MUSIC! Some hires forums get so bogged down on technical recording details, bit-rate, and format wars. They really wear me out. For me, the most important thing is the music and performance. I can listen to and enjoy all types of recordings, for example...old historical mono recordings from the 1930s, 40s, 50s...that sound pretty thin and distorted.

But just as most people want to view beautiful works of art & paintings in the best possible light and setting, I think it's important to listen to beautiful works of music in the best possible sound...whenever it's available. Today's modern audio systems offer ways to enjoy classical recordings that have a much wider frequency range, a more accurate & natural soundstage, and more depth and "air" around the performers.

Some listeners might not need all of this. That is completely fine. I think many regular CDs and vinyl records sound great. In my posts, I mention the surround sound just because there are so few reviews of the surround mix out there. Most SACDs are Hybrid SACDs, which include a hires 5.1 layer, a hires 2-ch stereo layer, and a CD layer that can be played on any CD player. The CD layer usually has very good stereo CD sound. So, I hope members here will indulge me if I tend to discuss the 5.1 surround sound more often. Since many record labels (BIS, Channel Classics, PentaTone, LINN, Chandos, CPO, TACET, MDG, Aeolus, Challenge Classics, Myrios, etc...) are making a serious effort to produce recordings in hires surround sound, I feel this aspect has also become AN important part of modern classical recordings, but not THE most important part.


----------



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

with all respect, this thread was not meant as a debate about the values of the SACD.


----------



## Biwa (Aug 3, 2015)

eljr said:


> 2 channel stereo.
> 
> It's very much a learning experience.
> 
> I am not much for a greatest hits but if a sampling were appropriate for my future growth I could live with it.


In general, opera is better represented on Bluray Video than on SACD. However; there are some good SACDs of opera...especially Wagner.

PentaTone has recently released most of the major operas of Richard Wagner on SACD, both separately and in a box set. Under the leadership of Marek Janowski, they were beautifully performed by the Radio Symphony Orchestra Berlin. Naturally, such a massive undertaking will produce varying results. Most of The Ring is very good...although Götterdämmerung had mixed reviews. My favorite might be Tristan und Isolde. Parsifal is also good. Here's a review...http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/Name/Ricarda-Merberth/Performer/423990-2

Bychkov's Lohengrin is superb. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001OBT3M0/?tag=sacdinfocom-20

Gergiev has recorded several of Wagner's operas with beautiful singing on SACD. The sound quality is excellent, but I found tempos to be a little slow at times. http://www.amazon.com/Wagner-Das-Rh...qid=1439223989&sr=1-1&keywords=Wagner+Gergiev

Unfortunately, there are not many new recordings of Puccini's operas on SACD. But, several older recordings have been released, for example the Living Stereo "Puccini: Madame Butterfly - Leinsdorf" ...http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=1JJZ6CM5T0A4E5VA1DQ5

Living Stereo "Anna Moffo: Arias" is a lovely compilation...http://www.amazon.com/Anna-Moffo-Arias/dp/B0009U55TC

as is ... Leontyne Price...http://www.amazon.com/Leontyne-Pric..._sim_15_6?ie=UTF8&refRID=1JJZ6CM5T0A4E5VA1DQ5

A recent compilation I like is... "Miah Persson - Sempre Libera" ...http://www.gramophone.co.uk/review/miah-persson-sempre-libera

The Japanese label Esoteric has released "La Boheme" with Freni, Pavarotti with 4 other operas in a box set. This company's SACDs can be very expensive at some dealers, so shop around first before buying.

About my previous post, I just wanted to explain my view of SACDs, CDs, etc.. Sorry for getting off topic.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

I think it was Georg Solti who said he disliked surround sound "because I do not wish to be blasted from behind as well as in front!"


----------

